# Genius loci, do you believe in it?



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

There exist places that are owned by a pervading spirit, according to the strong belief/superstition of the ancient Romans. As an example of 'Genius loci' a video is shown here of Leningrad in 1950 that is being accompanied by the Leningrad Philharmonic & Jevgeny Mravinsky playing Tchaikovsky. Immediately from the first shot / first note the music just merges & marries with the moving pictures.






Perhaps you also know such examples of genius loci that is being evoked by the music. Please show..


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

The "Genius Loci" I know is not music, but an anthology of fantasy by Clark Ashton Smith. He was also an artist.


----------

